#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 老獸新報到!?XD

## 豹冰

眾獸好啊~
本獸就是傳說中的小黑豹，米腸豹，也就是用黑色糯米作的"小黑米腸豹\"啦>Q<~(炸飛)
應該有一些獸認識豹了吧~不過豹發現豹幾乎不認識這裡的獸 囧!!
所以~就來打個招呼囉~
大家好~我是小黑豹~個性害羞內向~喜歡大自然~在南投出生~台中長大~現在在雲林虎尾讀書~今年18歲~所以...快要不能自稱"小"黑豹了....囧rz~
嗯...
嗯...
請多指教囉：D

(沒入陰影)(逃~*)

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

老師 撥音樂(拍手)
(此時播放著黃金傳說的吃東西的音樂)
米腸豹好吃~

----------


## Wolfy

小帥米腸豹你來啦？

竟然還裝可愛XD

不認識這邊的獸？還好吧XDDD

其實這邊來了很多新獸. 我也不太熟悉的呢.

請不要說你18+就不能自稱小黑豹了.

不然的話. 我不就更沒有立場了XD

----------


## PandaTwo

> 眾獸好啊~
> 本獸就是傳說中的小黑豹，米腸豹，也就是用黑色糯米作的"小黑米腸豹\"啦
> 
> .....
> 
> 大家好~我是小黑豹~個性害羞內向~喜歡大自然~在南投出生~台中長大~現在在雲林虎尾讀書~今年18歲~所以...快要不能自稱"小"黑豹了....囧rz~


”小”熊貓泣奔...........

----------


## Michile

小黑(－ω－)~

(趴上去)

----------


## 食老TPOA

喔喔！小黑~~~~(揮手)
歡迎回來啊~XD

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

看來你明明就認識很多獸嘛～小黑哥￣▽￣a

阿米畫的好可愛阿XDD

----------


## Michile

以後我要叫他這樣子帶我出門!!

(謎之音+小黑：別鬧了=_=)

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

那一張趴趴...
尾巴露出來的話...
那屁股冶露出來嚕@@

----------


## 豹冰

是...醬子嗎=w="
那....繼續裝幼好了XD
其實~說"回來"似乎不太妥當...
因為是豹第一次再這裡發言唷~(這是第二次XD)
所以說~應該算是初到貴寶地阿~XDXDD

再來...
(抓住提斯)(反啃=血=+)

然後...
(抓住小米)(翻過來)(壓上去=.=+)

另外...



> 那屁股冶露出來嚕@@


"屁股冶"是啥@@??

----------


## ocarina2112

> 那屁股冶露出來嚕@@
> 			
> 		
> 
> "屁股冶"是啥@@??


(幫你隨便翻譯ＷＯＸ星語~)

那屁股就露出來囉

----------


## ocarina2112

> 以後我要叫他這樣子帶我出門!!
> 
> (謎之音+小黑：別鬧了=_=)


不要以為你沒戴帽子就不能把你打下來>Q<

----------


## Michile

> (抓住小米)(翻過來)(壓上去=.=+)


唔…小…小黑，你要做什麼……（．///．）

----------


## Michile

> 作者: Michile
> 
> 以後我要叫他這樣子帶我出門!!
> 
> (謎之音+小黑：別鬧了=_=)
> 
> 
> 不要以為你沒戴帽子就不能把你打下來>Q<


為什麼要戴帽子才方便把我打下來(?_?)

----------


## Fenrir

呀~米腸~~
對你印象最深的是第一次見面的時候你一直圍著我繞圈XD"
米腸很棒了啦~~不是灌壞的糯米腸就好..噗呃(被毆)
要這樣叫你..小黑米腸..爆!(飛奔逃逸)
---------
2005/11/14 PM10:35 多餘俱樂部成立..
會員職務還沒有想好嗎?XD"

----------


## 咪汪

是啦是啦~很恩愛啦~(翻桌  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------


## ocarina2112

> 為什麼要戴帽子才方便把我打下來(?_?)


嗶~~!!
騎馬打仗沒戴帽子就騎出來是犯規的行為...!!(指)

----------


## ocarina2112

> 是啦是啦~很恩愛啦~(翻桌  )


你倒是說說看~
老娘做的菜有這麼難吃到讓你翻桌嗎(/>□<)/～～～～～～┴──┴

----------


## Wolfy

> 作者: MichLeo
> 
> (抓住小米)(翻過來)(壓上去=.=+)
> 
> 
> 唔…小…小黑，你要做什麼……（．///．）


也就是說 "給我豹豹\"？

----------


## 和魯夫

> 作者: Michile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  作者: MichLeo
> 
> ...


 "給我豹豹\"??甚麼意思???

呀呀呀~~~~你好啊!!!!我是算是新獸吧!!!!!!
老前輩你好(鞠躬)
請多多指教了!!!!

----------


## 豹冰

> 老前輩你好(鞠躬)


我.....我............我正值青春年華阿阿阿@血@!!!
禁止叫老(用力)(指)XD




> Michile 寫到: 
> MichLeo 寫到: 
> 
> (抓住小米)(翻過來)(壓上去=.=+) 
> 
> 
> 唔…小…小黑，你要做什麼……（．///．） 
> 
> 
> 也就是說 "給我豹豹\"？


就是我要抱豹啦=w=~
高難度下腰275度=w=+
哥哥有練過~小朋友不要學喔~XD




> 是啦是啦~很恩愛啦~(翻桌     )


人家......人家只是抱豹小米而已阿>3<~
我是無辜的>__<bbbb

還有~芬耶~好久不見~~一見面就想把我灌爆阿= =
下次請你吃黑油米腸....= =+
(機器壞掉 連潤滑油也一起灌進去那種= =+++++++)

----------


## Wolfy

> 作者: 幼狼
> 
> 也就是說 "給我豹豹\"？
> 
> 
> 就是我要抱豹啦=w=~


其實我的本意是....

米腸"豹\" & 阿米"豹\" 的給我豹豹.

豹豹抱抱豹抱豹

----------


## 北極雪狼

歡迎歡迎   希望多多發圖 和 發言 ~~~~~~

接待組  上~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

煙酒糖茶 全部要上~~~

----------


## Michile

小黑不能喝酒…(．_．)|~/
好像對酒過敏的樣子…



還有我聞得到的範圍有獸敢抽煙，我會衝過去賞他北斗百烈拳！

----------


## 狼嚎

噗噗噗...邊看回文邊笑...
昨天沒時間回文了到現在才回~
雖然前幾天有見過面...不過還是來歡迎一下XDD

----------


## londobell

> 眾獸好啊~
> 本獸就是傳說中的小黑豹，米腸豹，也就是用黑色糯米作的"小黑米腸豹\"啦>Q<~(炸飛)
> 
> 請多指教囉：D
> 
> (沒入陰影)(逃~*)


小黑豹也來啦XD||

潛水獸浮上跟你打聲招呼(木亥火暴)

啊..我是琉璃虎...

下潛...跟作業廝殺去...QTZ

----------


## SHIBA INU

原來是米腸豹啊~~歡迎歡迎(?)
我也要"豹豹\"XD

----------


## 嵐澤

歡迎一下（就一下？！！）...是老（禁用該字嗎？這個是從標題上邊粘貼的^^）獸的話就應該多多照顧我們新獸哦..(這到底是歡迎還是...)

----------


## 豹冰

> 其實我的本意是....
> 
> 米腸"豹\" & 阿米"豹\" 的給我豹豹.
> 
> 豹豹抱抱豹抱豹


這........我還是抱豹就好=w=b
何必那麼否雜呢~XP

嗯嗯~結果認識的真的不少呢~
大家好久不見阿=w=~
由於新電腦一直還沒入手...
所以現在都要跟同學借...囧b
不常出現的話請多見諒囉~
(謎:你明明借的很兇= =)
(豹:這是...嗯....暫時....暫時的= =+)

另外~個人介紹再加註一下:
本豹不吸煙!! 不喝酒!! 不嚼檳榔!! 不賭博!!
乃新世紀好豹阿~!!XDXDD
(謎:還自吹哩~不丟臉喔XD)
(豹:不會阿~這是事實= =++)
(謎:但是你會爆肝 會敗家 會翹課 會作弊 還過重....)
[豹:北斗百裂拳!!!!!!!!!!!!]
(豹:好了~希望大家好好相處喔~^^~)

----------

